# Memphis Central Station



## Dean Manuel (Mar 17, 2018)

Is Memphis Central Station renovations commplete? We may have a layover from 8:00 am until the 10:40 pm departure of CON northbound. Is the hotel inside the station open?


----------



## nshvlcat (Mar 17, 2018)

According to the Memphis Commercial Appeal, the Central Station Hotel will not be completed until the summer of 2018.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------

